

How to legally avoid paying taxes, just like Google. - jawr
http://www.fidusuisse-offshore.com/en/discover-offshore-video/the-offshore-double-irish-and-dutch-sandwich/

======
nkuttler
Yeah, make a decent video and add an annoying soundtrack that's louder than
the speaker. Unwatchable.

~~~
jawr
I'm more annoyed that this company even exists. At first I thought it was a
nice way to describe how they avoid taxes, turns out that this company
provides these "solutions" to businesses.

